
Ford files trademark for EV charging network with dumbest name – Electrek - dsavant
https://electrek.co/2020/04/15/ford-trademark-ev-charging-network-fastor-dumb-name/
======
KMnO4
For anyone who may have thought the dumb name is “Electrek”, it’s actually
worse: “Fastor Charge”

